
Free HN: Startup Logo Design - warewolf
I&#x27;m looking to help some fellow Hackers create a logo for their Startup. There is no strings attached, I just love design and want to give back to the community.<p>Please send the concept or pitch of your startup. Let me know a little about the culture and what you invasion.<p>To get a view of my style here is some of my work https:&#x2F;&#x2F;braysonware.wordpress.com&#x2F;portfolio&#x2F;<p>My email is in my bio.
======
warewolf
I'm loving the concepts and pitches keep them coming and Ill try to help as
many of you as I can!

